#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  need help with CTL factors

## irez

Dear all. (sorry my english).

I have a density at 15C - 0.7333.
How to calculate CTL fo 16C ? please step by step.



many thanksSee More: need help with CTL factors

----------

